# High definition channels



## denmarks (Apr 3, 2012)

I notice that in the program guide both SD and HD channels are listed next to each other with the same channel number. One just indicates HD in the background. Technically the indicated channel is for SD; the HD channel is a 4 digit channel that I think starts with 8.

I just wondered if you enter a channel directly from the remote what channel appears? Does one have priority over the other?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Isn't some settings in Menu/Preferences would help you ?


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

denmarks said:


> I notice that in the program guide both SD and HD channels are listed next to each other with the same channel number. One just indicates HD in the background. Technically the indicated channel is for SD; the HD channel is a 4 digit channel that I think starts with 8.
> 
> I just wondered if you enter a channel directly from the remote what channel appears? Does one have priority over the other?


If there is a HD version of the channel and you have access to it, then it will always take priority over the SD version.
This holds true if you have your guide set to only show HD or set to show SD/HD side by side.

If you dial in the HD channel number directly like 5310 (HGTV HD) then it will go directly to the 5310 slot. If you dial in 112 (HGTV) it will show up as 112 on the info bar but will automatically already be viewing the HD Feed.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

You can change the priority to sd under the Local Channel screen if you want. Or hide the sd channel entirely if you so desire.


----------

